# Como convertir Parlantes Comunes en Parlantes Blindados?



## PATEDEFUA (May 25, 2008)

Hola amigos, queria saber si existe alguna forma casera de blindar un parlante.

Pense quizas en forrar el imán con papel alumnio, pero antes hice una prueba con una pizzera de alumnio y la puse entre el monitor del PC y un pequeño parlante, pero no funcionó y el parlante afectaba por igual al monitor con ó sin pizzera.

Hice esto pues supuse que utilizando un metal que cubriera al parlante y que no fuera afectado por su magnetismo seria lo correcto para blindarlo, pero parece que no es asi   

Alguna sugerencia al respeto?


----------



## pepepuerto (May 25, 2008)

Hola , creo que ese es el camino, prueba tambien con aluminio por la parte del monitor ,si puede ser mas grueso que papel mejor , tendras que hacer pruebas ,suerte un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2008)

En una oportunidad arme un 3 vias con un parlente de medios de 6´ que necesitaba ser sellado respecto del woofer y la solución fue comprar 2 "ensaladeras" de plastico (Si, las que se usan para preparar y/o servir ensalada) las fije aprovechando un agujero roscado del nucleo magnetico del parlante y con estas los cubri por completo  en su parte posterior.
Un poco de sellador de siliconas no vendria mal para garantizar la hemeticidad.

Edit:







Algo asi pero de plastico barato

Edit:
Creo que meti la pata, pense que se deseaba blindar el parlante de la presion del woofer, Sorry ! ops:


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

para absorver el campo electromagnetico que produce el iman y la bobina de tu parlante, debes hacer una especia de tejido con alambres finos de cobre dentro del parlante y mandar luego esos hilos de cobre todo a masa. como si fuese un cable bilndado para audio.
puesto que el campo es energia circundante, se vera feliz de encontrarse con masa o de ser posible, mandalo a descarga a tierra de la pc.

sino, deberás alejar un poco los parlantes del equipo.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 26, 2008)

Gracias a todos los que contestaron, voy a seguir intentando entonces con lo que dice DJ DRACO.

Lo que comente del monitor del PC fue un ejemplo, en realidad quiero armar unas torres que podrian quedar a los lados del TV, y como los parlantes tienen un gran iman, no quiero que me afecten al TV.   

Pero para el caso si logro aislar el magnetismo para el monitor del PC, lo habre logrado para la TV   

En fin, de todas formas mientras intento resolverlo, escucho nuevas sugerencias


----------



## palomo (May 26, 2008)

Que tal amigo patedefua me imagino que lo que quieres es evitar que el magnetismo que se desprende del iman de tus bocinas afecten el campo magnetico del monitor asi que la forma es la siguiente:

 1.-  consiguete una iman del tamaño del iman de tus bocinas. no quiero decir que debe ser todo el cuerpo completo mas bien el arillo ferrico.

 2.-  debes pegarlo al iman de tu bocina no con polaridad contraria, (esto no es que se atraigan mas bien que se repeelan) 

 3.-   y por ultimo lo mas engorroso conseguirte una casuela, tapa, taza etc. metalica que cubra todo el motor magnetico ya con el anillo ferrico pegado.

Todo esto es posible si tus bocinas no son de mas de 6pulgadas, ya que el iman no es de gran tamaño, ya que lo dificil sera cubrir el motor magnetico, con estos tres pasos lograras blindar el campo magnetico de tus bocinas es lo que yo hago cuando fabrico torres para teatros caseros, otra forma mas sencilla es que te compres bocinas ya blindadas te quitas estar buscando el material, logico que estas deben ser de de marcas reconocidas para que no demerite en tu trabajo, voy a tomar fotos a unas que estoy realizando en cuanto las tenga las subo.

SUERTE: ATTE Palomo


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 26, 2008)

Gracias Palomo por tu respuesta, te cuento:

Los parlantes que tengo son de 8" con un iman importante, tambien tengo un woofer de 15" de 150 watts con un iman mas grande aun, al que me gustaria blindar tambien.

Por lo que me cuentas me va a resultar dificil por las dimensiones de los imanes   
Ni hablar de conseguir imanes de esas medidas para contrarrestar los de los parlantes  :x 

En fin...  ops:  pregunto como alternativa a todo esto: 

¿Sería posible blindar el bafle o caja contenedora del parlante forrandolo internamente con papel alumino del que se utiliza en la cocina ó membrana asfaltica, que creo ya trae aluminio? 

Es decir lo planteo, pues supongo que el utilizar un metal que no es afectado por el magnetismo, y colocado a tierra o masa, no deberia dejar pasar el magnetismo por el mismo. Aunque cuando el equipo este apago... pasaria?!?!?!   

Quizas se me mezcla la teoria de la " Jaula de Faraday" para el bloqueo de señales de radiofrecuencia, é intento aplicarla al magnetismo y no funciona   

Que opinan?


----------



## electrodan (May 26, 2008)

yo por ahí en un libro viejísimo vi que decía que para blindar del magnetismo a los relojes se usaba un bloque (o la forma que se deseara, mientras fuera suficientemente grueso) de hierro dulce o de acero (no me acuerdo, creo que era de hierro)
No entiendo por que quieren conectarlo a tierra si de lo que quieren proteger es del magnetismo, no de ondas electromagnéticas.
No creo que lo blinden con un papel de aluminio, necesitan algo de por lo menos algunos milímetros. Calculo que con dos centímetros bastaría.
Esto se basa en el cortocircuito magnético.


----------



## palomo (May 26, 2008)

Encontre esto para que te des una idea:

En una foto tiene unicamente el anillo ferrico pegado (poco blindaje), en el otro ya trae la canasta al cuerpo magnetico (blindage excelente)


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 27, 2008)

porque no te consigues una bocina blindada y la  desarmas y te das cuenta como trabaja el blindaje,  las puedas usar en taller de electronica donde las desechan en las tv. ya que tambien son blindadas.  tambien en las pequeñas bocinas externas para pc.

los principales materiales magnéticos son:, el hierro, el níquel, el cobalto y aleaciones de estos.

y por favor olvidate del  aluminio.  el alumino no es atraido por el iman.
lo que te dice palomo esta muy bien.
el papel alumino se usa en algunos casos para aislar los aparatos electronicos de ondas electromagneticas  _(radiofrecuencia)
saludos.

suerte.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 27, 2008)

Los blindajes son por lo general un chapa que toca la parte de adelante del iman, envuelve el iman por atras y vuelve a tocar por delante el iman. ahora me parce que no es cualquier chapa, ya que parece no magnetica, y si pones un iman de un lado no pasa para el otro. Cosa eh loco.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 27, 2008)

Guau! Gracias por tantas respuestas!

Veo por las respuestas que no va a ser nada facil, es decir, no es que le pongo una cacerola a tras y listo, sino que es bastante mas elaborado   .

Tengo una tira grande del material que se utiliza para hacer los imanes impresos de heladeras, voy a probar envolviendo con eso uno de los parlantes y veo que ocurre...


----------



## electrodan (May 29, 2008)

Creo que mas que imanes tenés que poner material atraído por el magnetismo, como el hierro. De todas formas no estoy seguro.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 29, 2008)

El apantallado, o blindaje, magnético con aleaciones de muy alta permeabilidad, permite reducir los campos magnéticos de 0 Hz (estáticos) y de muy baja frecuencia dentro de un cierto volumen, o los generados por un dispositivo. Este tipo de aleaciones, compuestas por aproximadamente un 70-80% de níquel y un 10-20 % de hierro, además de otros componentes diversos, recibe varios nombres comerciales: permalloy, mumetal, CO-NETIC, etc., teniendo similares características magnéticas.

  Los materiales buenos conductores eléctricos, tales como el cobre o el aluminio (y aún el oro), sirven para apantallar a frecuencias altas o a radiofrecuencias, siendo prácticamente inoperantes a frecuencias bajas o ultra bajas, como por ejemplo las de 50 Hz y menores.


Fuente:http://www.serviciencia.es/pantalla.htm


----------



## PATEDEFUA (May 30, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas   pero realmente creo que me va a resultar imposible el blindaje pues los elementos necesarios no se consiguen a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## eb7ctx (May 30, 2008)

Como te han dicho olvida el aluminio ...una placa o plancha de hierro colado (el mas barato ) de un cierto espesor te pondrá un cierto freno al campo magnético, los metales de poca densidad apenas oponen resistencia al campo magnético, el aluminio es transparente totalmente, los blindajes "serios" se hacen con metales pesados como el plomo, hierro  etc.


----------



## dadybik (May 10, 2010)

Bien Karapálida, tenías que ser de Cba...


----------



## capitanp (May 10, 2010)

que nadio escucho hablar de materiales diamagneticos....?


----------



## federikomdq (May 12, 2010)

Tener en cuenta que el gradiente del campo magnetico disminuye con el cuadrado de la distancia, lo mejor seria que se aleje al iman de la tele.  Si no se puede hacer eso, se puede usar arena (contenida en una cajito tipo la de arroz o tamaño similar), y colocarla entre la caja acustica y la tele. No acercar nunca la arena suelta (se pega al iman, y no sale mas!!!!!). Esta es la forma mas barata de probar una solucion, tambien depende de la proporcion de particulas ferromagneticas que contenga esa porcion de arena (cosa de suerte).

El plomo, hasta 2 milimetros no te alcanza (lo digo por experiencia propia), el aluminio menos (y encima caro). Si no te importa entrar en gastos, tendrias que usar una placa de plomo (para las frecuencias bajas del campo magnetico) y una placa de cobre (interviene las frecuencias mas altas).  [aclaro que no probe el cobre por un tema ecomico, alejar los equipos sale mas barato  ]


Lo que anteriormente se dijo en este foro de mandar a tierra el material aislante del campo magnetico es CORRECTO, ya que la intensidad del campo varia durante su interaccion con la bobina (energizada) del parlante (mientras se usa, claro), que tiene un efecto similar al desplazamiento del campo magnetico, el cual interacciona con el conductor (material que colocamos) induciendo una corriente que si mandamos a tierra, disminuira la intensidad original del campo.

Suerte con los experimentos!


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> para absorver el campo electromagnetico que produce el iman y la bobina de tu parlante, debes hacer una especia de tejido con alambres finos de cobre dentro del parlante y mandar luego esos hilos de cobre todo a masa. como si fuese un cable bilndado para audio.
> puesto que el campo es energia circundante, se vera feliz de encontrarse con masa o de ser posible, mandalo a descarga a tierra de la pc.
> 
> sino, deberás alejar un poco los parlantes del equipo.



A masa?? nahhh, no hace falta porque no viene por ahi la mano 
El aluminio no funciona porque no afecta los campos magneticos, es diamagnetico. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamagnetismo


----------

